# Looking for some boiler opinions



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

We have a new customer that needs a new 1000MBH boiler installed in a basement that has two sides open to outside. It serves a 5 tennis courts inside a inflated roof (30 foot high dome). The boiler heats a coil in a MUA that blows in the heated air.

We are taking out a Larrs Mighty Therm that we red-tagged ( cracked heat exchanger, almost non-existent refractory, venting wrong/holes in it, bad gaskets). I did not like the design of the boiler ( had to take the whole thing apart to pull the exchanger ) and it it does not modulate. 


What do you guy recommend for a mid efficiency (customer will not pay for high efficiency) modulating boiler that can be installed outdoors and is easy to work on (if such a boiler exists). 

Allied (super hot)
Weil Mcain
_lochinvar knight_


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Like the mighty therm only copper tube and stainess type boilers go outside, when ordered as a outdoor boiler. You won't get one that modulates but with 1,000,000 btus it can be four stages.
I would go with a lochinvar copper fin II


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What about heat exchanger warranty


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> What about heat exchanger warranty



Laars has no start up report on the system and the city has no record of the install...... no warranty I'm being told. I think someone might get in some trouble on this one. I think the boiler is only 6 years old if I recall correctly.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> Laars has no start up report on the system and the city has no record of the install...... no warranty I'm being told. I think someone might get in some trouble on this one. I think the boiler is only 6 years old if I recall correctly.


Serial number should tell everything


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Serial number should tell everything


The sticker was scratched off....... Is it written somewhere else I'm not aware of?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

City wouldn't have a record but Safety Authority should have. Should have record of who pulled the boiler permit and they require startup report.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

SPH said:


> City wouldn't have a record but Safety Authority should have. Should have record of who pulled the boiler permit and they require startup report.


No permit was pulled and no start up report was sent in.


Didn't you install a couple HTPs a couple months ago? How were they to work on?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope no HTP boilers installed only storage tanks. Raypak has some really cost effective boiler solutions that may work for you.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

SPH said:


> Nope no HTP boilers installed only storage tanks. Raypak has some really cost effective boiler solutions that may work for you.


Thanks I didn't think of Raypak. 
If you know the rep can you PM me?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

No rating plate ,.. Calls for new equipment ...


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> No rating plate ,.. Calls for new equipment ...



We red tagged it. The guy I was working with was saying sometimes the the manufacturer can cross reference a # on the exchanger with the ser# and have a new plate shipped out. We could not find anything on the exchanger. 

*** has anyone done this to get a new rating plate?

We are now looking for the best options for the customer for a replacement.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Heat Transfer Sales is a rep for Raypak.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> Heat Transfer Sales is a rep for Raypak.


Thanks,

I'm just starting to really get into boilers so any advice/reading material is welcome.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

One of the biggest things with most boilers is keeping the return temps high enough.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would stay way from Raypak like the plague.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wish I knew more about boilers so I could help out. I always thought this was a boiler. :blink:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> I would stay way from Raypak like the plague.


Any particular ones? I have seen Raypaks last over twenty years being abused or neglected.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Any particular ones? I have seen Raypaks last over twenty years being abused or neglected.


I think there internal metal structure is too thin, when overheat, the refractory supports get warped and you have to custom make new ones.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> I would stay way from Raypak like the plague.


When Raypak become part of Rheem manufacturing group is in my opinion they started to go downhill.


----------

